# Original 'Friday The 13th' film hits stores on Blu-ray



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Fans of the original 'Friday The 13th' films will probably like this news.
Paramount has started releasing the film franchise on Blu-ray.
Street date for the first film (uncut & unrated) was 2/3/09.
More info and a review from blu-ray.com.

http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/movies.php?id=2577&show=review

Amazon.com currently has it priced at $19.99.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001K9OXDK?tag=bluray-000-20


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

So Jason didn't wear the Hockey mask until the third movie?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

space86 said:


> So Jason didn't wear the Hockey mask until the third movie?


Not only that, but he wasn't even in the first movie except for a tiny bit.

Friday #1 was about his mother seeking revenge for her son Jason's drowning at the camp.

Friday #2 was about "mountain man" Jason who had an elephant-man like bag over his head for much of the movie.

Friday #3 he took the hockey mask off one of his early victims in the film... and that became the iconic look from there forward.


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

in the orginal movie and maybe the second didn't he have a giant bulge on his head(water blister from drowing as a child), the reason he wore a bag over his head, then one of the many hits to the head popped it so the hockey mask would fit.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Christopher Gould said:


> in the orginal movie and maybe the second didn't he have a giant bulge on his head(water blister from drowing as a child), the reason he wore a bag over his head, then one of the many hits to the head popped it so the hockey mask would fit.


Yeah, something like that. I think they've also slightly revised Jason's childhood a bit over time to where not only was he a neglected child allowed to drown by counselors who weren't paying attention... to a child with some disabilities that was also tormented by his peers.


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

Look for a Friday the 13th BR boxset on the horizon...

http://fridaythe13thfilms.com/blog/friday-the-13th-blu-ray-boxset/


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

i'd buy that box set


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

dave29 said:


> i'd buy that box set


For a dollar. :sure: :grin:


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I bought the "original" box set on DVD but as yet have not managed to find time to watch them all... and I DVRed 3-8 recently from HDNet Movies. That would be a box set I'd probably upgrade if the price was right since I haven't watched them all in a while or in HD yet.


----------

